# Drying naturals....



## Blackbriar (Apr 30, 2013)

I know the best way to dry 'green' naturals is to hang them up and forget about them for a few months, but are there other ways to help things along or speed the process up a bit?

Could I for instance use a microwave or a very low temperature oven?

Thanks guys! (and gals!)


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/16466-drying-wood-with-the-microwave/?p=191586


----------



## Blackbriar (Apr 30, 2013)

Many thanks Imperial - just what I wanted! :thumbsup:


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Here's another Topic on drying.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/17125-drying-a-natural-fork/?hl=%2Bdrying+%2Bnaturals#entry200971


----------



## Blackbriar (Apr 30, 2013)

Thanks Henry! Nothing is ever straight-forward, is it?


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Geronimo said:


> Thanks Henry! Nothing is ever straight-forward, is it?


Not with slingshots. That's one of the sport's attractions; there are so many variables I never get bored with it.


----------



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

Removing bark should help as well


----------



## Vetryan15 (Feb 7, 2013)

What I do it take the natural forks, and stick them in my car/trunk. During the summer when the sun beats on the car it takes about 4-6weeks for them to dry, at least with mine


----------



## Blackbriar (Apr 30, 2013)

Vetryan15 said:


> What I do it take the natural forks, and stick them in my car/trunk. *During the summer when the sun beats on the car* it takes about 4-6weeks for them to dry, at least with mine


You're lucky in having a summer in New Jersey - I live in the UK, where the summer lasts 4- 6 days, in a good year! Thanks for taking the time to reply, buddy!

Actually, you've given me an idea - it gets seriously hot in my loft (I think you say attic?) during the summer. Thanks Vet! :thumbsup:


----------



## Vetryan15 (Feb 7, 2013)

No problem. Attic, loft. It's all the same. Hopefully it helps u out, I know if u do that most people glue the ends. I don't. I cut the forks larger then whet I need/want. So when it cracks at the ends, I just cut those ends off. Good luck


----------



## Blackbriar (Apr 30, 2013)

Thanks again Vet (and everyone else who's taken the trouble to reply!)


----------



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

http://www.theslingshotforum.com/f4/my-method-speed-drying-natural-forks-30621/

This should help to


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

squirrel squasher said:


> http://www.theslingshotforum.com/f4/my-method-speed-drying-natural-forks-30621/
> 
> This should help to


This is the one I was going to suggest also.


----------

